# I have a HUTCH HPV SUPERBIKE.



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 5, 2014)

This was a display model so it still has its curved plastic wind Fairings.   It has a gigantic crank and called itself, The fastest bike in the world".  Remember these?


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 5, 2014)

I had one a loooong time ago. One of the shops I recently worked for has more than 5 still in the box...


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Why are you standing there boy? Take off your beard and go get one for you and four for me.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Dec 15, 2014)

those tires are worth more than the bike!


----------



## clunker (Dec 17, 2014)

SchwinnSpangler said:


> Why are you standing there boy? Take off your beard and go get one for you and four for me.




put me down for one. Red, if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 17, 2014)

They're at Budget Bicycle Center in Madison WI. Good luck getting one from him....


----------



## Duchess (Dec 18, 2014)

There is no cure for HPV, but there is treatment.


----------

